# Good old "Plane" advice.



## NelsonP (Jan 18, 2012)

I though I had it all worked out. I mean, how difficult can it be to setup a small garage workshop right? A few google searches later (and about a 1.5 months) I haven't even purchased wood  I am leaning towards mobile bases, knock-down assembly tables, etc.. as I need to share the workshop with the car(s). Actually, I negotiated that I only have to share with one car (hers).

Most searches led me to this forum where I already feel like I have met many of you with your awesome shop ideas and suggestions. Trouble is, now I want to incorporate them all. Thanks a lot ;-)

Lately, I have been trying to work out where the thickness planer will go (delta 734). The darn thing is heavy and I would rather not have to keep lifting it or move it around. I've seen flip carts and while I do find this interesting and a top contender, I am not sure if this are the best use of space even though I can see them being used as shop carts when off duty. So what else?

While browsing through back issues of ShopNotes(#109), I noticed a cabinet which housed a Delta Planer on a full extension drawer. The intent is to extend the drawer out so that the planer is accessible and then plane away. Wow, I never thought of that. Now.. I don't want to build that cabinet but what if I were to mount the planer on a shelf on the wall in a ready to go position. Perhaps on the forbidden wall where the car is supposed to go (for now).

Has anyone tried this? Anything I should lookout for? Anything I'm missing? Any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to lumberjocks. I'm sure it could be done, but that idea sounds a little bit dicey. The planer is super heavy (80-100 lbs, if I recall), and so you'd really need to build a strong reinforcement for the shelf.

I have mine on a flip cart with a sliding compound miter saw on the opposite side. The advantage of the cart is that you can move the planer anywhere you want because sometimes you'll want to plane 8 or 10 ft stock and you might not have the clearance against the wall.


----------



## NelsonP (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Brandon.

I thought about that. The main concern is obviously the weight but we are not talking 300lbs here, I am pretty sure I can being a simple shelf that can hold that (even though it does seem a bit odd). But yes, I agree it's outside of the box and probably for good reason. In case I do want to plane a longer board, I could always move it (Yuk!).

Assuming it could be adequately supported, one concern would be the horizontal outfeed plane needs to be clear and in this case, that equals wall space. Maybe this is the reason this wall mounted dud of a plan never made it into any google images


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Can you use the excuse, (honey can I move your car out of the garage so it doesn't get any dust on it)? That will double your space, and then mobile bases make a lot of sense. And then you can move her car back in when you are done working.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can mount it on a infeed/outfeed support "ladder" hung from
the ceiling. I have a 8' legacy mill hung on an electric bicycle
hoist. Great place to store a seldom used tool.

I second negotiating the car storage. Promise beautiful things
to replace crappy household things or something. Promise anything
really.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I will third the car storage issue. It sounds like you haven't started making much sawdust in there, but believe me, HER car will be absolutely covered in dust and she isn't going to like it. So either you negotiate the removal of the car, which gets you more space to make use of mobile bases, or you get her willingness to let you buy a fancy dust collection solution (or tools with good DC, e.g. Festools).

When you have a small space that you're sharing with a car or two, it's all about flexibility. Everything on wheels, and everything basically moveable out of the way when it's not needed. Storage solutions high on the walls, the ceiling, nooks and crannies. Carts and worksurfaces should be built to the same height and ideally, include mechanisms for leveling. Everything multipurpose, and the flip-top stand is a great example of that.


----------



## NelsonP (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. This is great!

The Car is mobile so it get's moved outside. She likes to park it in the garage during the winter months.

Loren, Hmm.. yet another dimension to consider. I currently have a loft/storage suspended from the ceiling which I use for wood storage and other (Xmas decorations, general infrequently needed stuff so it's not on the floor).

My goal (we all have initial good intentions) is to avoid clutter so I want to try to make use of all available space and still leave enough open floor space for when it is really necessary. My plan (so far) is to build a roll-around shop cart which would also function as an outfeed/infeed table (multi-purpose). I suppose the heights should all be based off of the table saw height. Mine measures in at 35" from the ground, which I would imagine is pretty standard or at least close enough to it. I see that the flip-top could also be used in this fashion, especially if I don't mount another tool on the opposite side. Toss in some french cleats on the sides for attaching task-boxes, and we have another mobile shop-cart when not being used for planing.


----------



## nitrowood (Jun 21, 2012)

Nelson,
Take a look at my tool bench. While for me it's tall as I am 6'8. It could be made at which ever height you may need for an outfeed table. The reason it's so tall is because I'm also storing several different tools in it also. Chop Saw, Scroll Saw, Belt/Disc Sander plus alot of cased tools too. I put drawers in it for storage and it has electric on it also. While you probably don't need all that. It's on wheels and rolls against the wall every Sunday , so the "bosses" car can stay inside.


----------

